# Next-Gen Nissan GT-R Hybrid Coming in 2018 ‘at the Earliest’



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

> *New rumors on the next-generation Nissan GT-R have surfaced.*
> 
> In a recent interview with _Top Gear_ the Japanese automaker’s Chief Creative Officer, Shiro Nakamura, revealed that the redesigned R36 GT-R won’t make an appearance until 2018 at the earliest. According to Nakamura the current GT-R, which is regularly updated every year, is still selling well and the current GT-R engineering team believes there’s even more untapped potential from the sports car.


Read more about the Next-Gen Nissan GT-R Hybrid Coming in 2018 ‘at the Earliest’ at AutoGuide.com.


----------

